# Ferry ride



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Did a ride on Thursday that I have been wanting to try. I parked at Ste. Genevieve's Pere Marquette park down on the river road and road to the Mississippi River ferry boat. Had to wait just a few minutes before the ferry brought a big John Deere across the river. For $4 I got a ride to the Illinois side. You cross the levy and then ride a few miles to the tiny town of Modoc, really just awide spot in the road. Then it's anoterh 6 or so to Prairie du Rocher along smooth pavement with some pretty sandstone bluffs on the shoulder along the way is a site where Indians once camped. There's a couple of taverns that serve food in Rocher. I rode around town some looking at the buildings, then headed out for my real destination, Ft. des Chartres, a French fort that was once the seat of government for their Illinois territory. My grandfather was born at the fort long before it was a state historic site. His family farmed an island in the Mississippi, and flood waters forced them to leave their home. The only place to go was the powder room at the fort, the only original part of the now restored fort, and that's where he was born. There was a reeneactment there this weekend and people were getting set up. I hung out for awhile, then hit the road again, stopping at the Indian site on the way back. If you ride a bike you have to wait for a car to come before the ferry will make the trip across. Chances are you'll be entertained by two of Illinois' finest who like to sit on the river bank and tell lies to each other. All told, I logged about 28 miles, all flat. God fun and you could make this into a nice loop, maybe going south and crossing at Chester, Il.

Here's some photos of the ride:

Fal color at Ste. Gen's Pere Marquette Park.









The ferry brings a tractor across the river.









My Orbea Onix on the ferry









Old gas pumps in Prairie du Rocher









Sign for the town, founded in 1722


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's some photos from the fort:


Stone entrance to Ft. des Chartres









French canon at the fort









Powder room, where my grandfather was born









Modoc shelter, site for Indian camps.









View of the road with sandstone bluffs









Mississippi river from the Illinois side, waiting for the ferry


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

That's a great ride report and fantastic photos.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

